# Software > Wi-Fi progs >  Thomson tg585 3rd party firmware

## biomecanoid

.

Γεια,

Υπάρχει 3rd party firmware για το Thomson tg585 ?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Somnius

ψαχνω κι εγώ

----------

